# Canon Loyalty Program



## KBX500 (Oct 1, 2011)

I recently came across this post about the Canon Loyalty Program.

http://photography-on-the.net/forum/showthread.php?t=948785

Because questions regarding the CLP have come up before here at 
Canon Rumors I thought I'd share it with y'all.

There is the original post, in the form of a FAQ, and 1800 responses.
I'd imagine that any question you may have has been covered.


----------

